# Info on pre/post EV conversions



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

After the previous thread was up over the weekend, it looks like this is the listing of info for a raw data chart. If you have completed a conversion, please fill out as much information as you can on your car. This data can then be used to make charts to help those of us who wish to convert our vehicles in the future, those of us who wish to convert people to EVs, ect. If you wish to add a different spec to yours, feel free to do so. If you do please PM me so I can change the initial post with the new spec. If the spec info is changed I'll also update the LAST CHANGED date. While posting as much as you can will be the most helpful, I didn't intend for this to be a big headache so if you can't answer all the questions, an N/A will be great.

Please do not make assumptions on the purpose of this post, or post anything other than conversion stats. This post is NOT NOT NOT intended to support or deny any particular viewpoint, it is intended only to gather information about completed conversions. If you wish to use the data to further or argue a particular viewpoint that will be fine, so long as that argument is kept out of this thread. I'm hoping that any charts generated here will find their way to the WIKI page. Thanks in advance.

ICE TO EV CONVERSION RAW DATA LIST
LIST LAST CHANGED 26 FEB 2009

PRECONVERSION ICE INFO:
- Vehicle make and model
- Vehicle curb weight
- Engine size
- Engine HP
- Engine TQ
- Transmission type
- Final drive ratio if known
- Top speed
- Quarter mile time
- 0-60 time
- Estimated cost of ownership (maintenance) per year (can usually be found on the web, like Consumer Reports)
- Expected air pollution emissions per year (can be found on EPA.GOV for newer vehicles)
- Expected greenhouse gas emissions per year (can be found on EPA.GOV for newer vehicles)
- Cost per mile
- Miles per tank (range)
- Money made from sale of ICE parts (By component would be preferred)


POSTCONVERSION EV INFO:
- Vehicle curb weight
- EM type (Netgain, ect)
- EM continuous HP rating
- EM voltage
- EM amperage
- AC or DC
- Vehicle range
- Battery pack type and size
- Top speed
- Quarter mile time
- 0-60 time
- A one sentence summary in how well the EV performs in relation to the old ICE
- Knowing what you do now, what EM would you choose to match the performance of the ICE in continuous rated HP and why
- Estimated cost of ownership (maintenance) per year (Not sure where to find this)
- Expected air pollution emissions per year (Not sure how to do this or what would be included, like electric plant emissions?)
- Expected greenhouse gas emissions per year (Not sure how to do this or what would be included, like electric plant emissions?)
- Cost per mile
- Miles per recharge (range)
- Total cost to convert (by component would be preferred)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

ICE TO EV CONVERSION RAW DATA LIST
LIST LAST CHANGED 26 FEB 2009

PRECONVERSION ICE INFO:
- Vehicle make and model: 1964 VW Karmann Ghia
- Vehicle curb weight: 1808 lbs
- Engine size: 1200
- Engine HP: 34
- Engine TQ: 61 ft lb @ 2000 rpm
- Transmission type: Manual 4 Speed
- Final drive ratio if known: 4.375:1
- Top speed: 75 @ 3/4 speed and steady flat road.
- Quarter mile time: Unknown
- 0-50 time: 18 seconds
- Estimated cost of ownership (maintenance) per year (can usually be found on the web, like Consumer Reports)
- Expected air pollution emissions per year (can be found on EPA.GOV for newer vehicles)
- Expected greenhouse gas emissions per year (can be found on EPA.GOV for newer vehicles)
- Cost per mile: Depends upon cost of gas at the time of purchase.
- Miles per tank (range): 350 possible
- Miles per Gallon: 35
- Money made from sale of ICE parts: 0


POSTCONVERSION EV INFO:
- Vehicle curb weight
- EM type (Netgain, ect): GE 9" Series
- EM continuous HP rating:
- EM voltage: 
- EM amperage:
- AC or DC: DC
- Vehicle range: 18 at 55mph
- Battery pack type and size: 6 Volt Energizer GC2 72 volts
- Top speed: 65 in 4th
- Quarter mile time:
- 0-60 time:
- A one sentence summary in how well the EV performs in relation to the old ICE: In first and second it does just as well or slightly better than a stock 40 horse engine. 
- Knowing what you do now, what EM would you choose to match the performance of the ICE in continuous rated HP and why: My motor is capable of handling higher voltage and hence greater HP. When we upgrade it will be quicker and go further. 
- Estimated cost of ownership (maintenance) per year (Not sure where to find this)
- Expected air pollution emissions per year (Not sure how to do this or what would be included, like electric plant emissions?): 0 Solar Panel Charged and our grid power is hydro produced. Pollution: 0
- Expected greenhouse gas emissions per year (Not sure how to do this or what would be included, like electric plant emissions?): 0
- Cost per mile:
- Miles per recharge (range): 18 so far.
- Total cost to convert: Car: $1200, Motor/Adaptor: $600, Batteries: $900, Contact Switch: $85, 2/0 Cable and Lugs and Shrink Wrap: $250, Circuit breaker: 0, Misc: 0. I am going to say some incidental items did cost some and I am putting my conversion at about $3200 total to date. 


Pete : )

Static Charge


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

Anybody else?


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

PRECONVERSION ICE INFO:
- Vehicle make and model: 1991 Chevy S10
- Vehicle curb weight: 2856
- Engine size: 2.8V6
- Engine HP ?
- Engine TQ ?
- Transmission type: T5 NWC - Rebuilt at conversion and needed it!
- Final drive ratio if known
- Top speed: 100

- Miles per tank (range) ? *Bought it and parked it.*
- Money made from sale of ICE parts (By component would be preferred)
Catalytic Converter $130?
Motor $200
Tires & Wheels: $75
Scrap steel: $23


POSTCONVERSION EV INFO:
- Vehicle curb weight: 4147
- EM type: Advanced FB1-4001A
- EM continuous HP rating: 28.5?
- EM voltage: 144
- EM amperage: 500
- DC Motor 
- Vehicle range: 30+
- Battery pack type and size US2200 battery X 24, 144V
- Top speed: 75+

- A one sentence summary in how well the EV performs in relation to the old ICE: * More low end torque, quicker takeoff*

- Expected greenhouse gas emissions per year: Zero
- Cost per mile: .04 USD with a lead pack paying .077/Kw.
- Miles per recharge (range) 30+
- Total cost to convert (by component would be preferred) $11,000


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

Anyone else? I don't think that any usable information can be gleaned from this unless we have 30-40 conversions listed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree but we did say that most will not post unless they have the information and most do not. Some may not want to give up their information for various reasons and some just don't give a damn. 

Sad but true. 

Pete : )


----------



## Telco (Jun 28, 2008)

gottdi said:


> I agree but we did say that most will not post unless they have the information and most do not. Some may not want to give up their information for various reasons and some just don't give a damn.
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> Pete : )


Cool. Let it never be said that I didn't try... Oh well...


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

Telco said:


> Cool. Let it never be said that I didn't try... Oh well...


I'll add my info when the car's done, but that's months away. The diy garage, evalbum, and people's various conversion websites have a decent amount of this data if you'd really like to collect it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

ClintK said:


> I'll add my info when the car's done, but that's months away. The diy garage, evalbum, and people's various conversion websites have a decent amount of this data if you'd really like to collect it.


Well we were really hoping that others would actually be willing to help compile the information so no one person would have to scratch and dig the information for a better public record. This would be a very daunting task for one to search and record vast amounts of data and then have to decide if the data is relevant for the cause or not and if information is a guess or an actual fact. We don't want guesses. 

If you have an actual fact to input into your unfinished EV is all that was asked. You can later go back and revise the list until you get all or most of the information related to your EV. That would be very helpful and you'd be actively involved. 

Or you can take the stand like most everyone else has and remain AS IS. 

We'd prefer some help but..........

Pete : )


----------

